# Fleece Sale! Joanns Fabrics



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to share that Joanns is having a sale on fleece  Both prints and solids are on sale from 50-60% off. They also have flannel on sale if you use that for liners too. 
http://www.joann.com/joann/common/conte ... &ici=Slot1


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh, thank you for passing that along!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

are any of their flannels heavy?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oooh, thank you! I could use some more liners for Lily, she only has 6 that fit her cage well.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> are any of their flannels heavy?


I am not sure, I have yet to try flannel liners. Hopefully someone else will know


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I was coming to post this, I work at Joann XD (just bought soooo much fleece.) 

As for the flannels, most of them are pretty similar in weight, but there is such a variety that some will be a bit heavier or stiffer than others *shrug* 

But seriously guys, take advantage of this. It's the blizzard fleece that's 60% off, and blizzard is cheaper than Anti-pill anyway. You can get AMAZING deals, and especially check the REMNANTS bin. Fleece remnants can be as big as a yard and a half, and they are an additional 50% off. So if you find blizzards print fleece in the remnants it comes to about $2 a yard!  Best time to get deals for our little prickly friends!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Does the sale last through Wednesday? I'm already planning to go shopping then, so I could just add it to my list of stops.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

It runs for through the 23rd


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome, thank you! ^_^


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I REALLY wish they would ship to Canada...LOL


----------

